# Several Problems



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a lot of problems in my tank right now. Ok, one of my fish (a Cremecicle Lyretail Molly) has Ich. I have medicine, so I'll give her that. It's weird because it keeps coming back! One day, she'll have it, and the other day, she won't. Is it ok to treat the whole tank? There are 2 other fish that have Ich spots, and the biggest hospitable tank I currently have is a 2.5 gallon tank. The Molly is atleast 2 inches, and the other 2 are an inch each. I can't fit all of them in there, right? 
Also, one of my fish (another Molly) lost her eye in early January. I treated her for infection and she seemed fine. Now, her gills are all puffy and they go out far enooigh for me to see red. Any ideas on what that is? 
Lastly, a guppy I have is acting stressed. She hangs out by the filter intake tube and just sits there. I looked at her, and she has red streaks on her! Also, her Travis spot is completely red. She gave birth 1 week ago. I have Melafix, Maracyn, Maracide, and Melafix, so if any of those help, tell me! Oh, and if I have to use a hospitable tank, I have a 2.5 and a 1 gallon tank. Sorry for the bombardment if questions!


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oops I meant to say Gravid, not Travis


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gave birth a week ago and now the gravid spot is red, along with a lot of other things?

This fish probably suffered a rupture during birthing, which got infected, and now there is widespread infection throughout the body. You'll not likely be able to save her at this point. You could try dosing all the meds you have, but they probably won't work fast enough.

As for the ick, yes, you can treat the whole tank. In fact, if you don't, it will just keep coming back again & again & again.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait, so I should give the tank Melafix, Maracyn and Maracide at the same time? 

I think I'm going to put her in the 2.5 gallon tank, is that ok? She's only an inch or so. Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

This one is my guppy. I circled the red area.








This is her other side. There appears to be more red on the sides here








This one is my molly with the inflamed gills. You can't really see red, but it looks a little puffy. It's been like that for a while.

Thanks for your help guys.!


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

If the pictures are to small, I can make them bigger.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Do some research on ich. Ich starts on the fish then releases and is free floating. When it is free floating is the only time your meds will be able to kill it. So when you don't see any spots and stop treating for it you are not curing the parasite. You should be treating your whole tank for this parasite, your other fish could have it even if you cant see it. It starts in the gills


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

grogan said:


> Do some research on ich. Ich starts on the fish then releases and is free floating. When it is free floating is the only time your meds will be able to kill it. So when you don't see any spots and stop treating for it you are not curing the parasite. You should be treating your whole tank for this parasite, your other fish could have it even if you cant see it. It starts in the gills


Ok. Yeah, that's probably why it wouldn't go away.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah my guppies not looking to good. She is lying on the bottom of the tank and she's moving her gills a lot. She's really red on her gravid spot. I put her in a hospital tank and treated it with Maracide. I have a question about that, actually. Well, medicine in general. When the directions say to remove carbon from the filter, how long do you stop the filter from running?


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, unfortunately, my guppy died 

I can't believe that it happened so fast! Now, all I'm wondering about is my molly whose gill is puffing and red. Does anyone have any ideas? Thank you! :smile:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

red gills can be ich, gill flukes, or ammonia poisoning (it could have happened a while ago). You never want to just turn the filter off. Sometime you need to dissect the cartridge to remove the carbon, but going filter-less risks ammonia/nitrite death.

Whenever there is gill trouble, make sure to oxygenate the water no matter what else you do.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

you can buy foam filter pads for canister filters and cut them to fit. I would suggest buying another filter and have one running with the foam and the other with a regular filter cartridge. That way when you do treat with meds when you remove the activated carbon filter you wont lose your biological filtration.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

How long (whn doing either of those suggestions) should I keep the carbon out of the fter? Also, how much would you say the average canister filter/ ones without carbon? Do you recomend any? Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The carbon only works for a week or two anyway, and then it gets covered with slime and completely stops working. The truth be told, you can run without carbon pretty much permanently. It's really only good for occasional use, for dealing with certain occasional problems.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

So you mean I can just leave the filter cartridge in there, and not use the carbon at all? I didn't know that!


----------

